# Any Furries Play MMOs?



## Kero (Oct 30, 2006)

Now, we all know how addicting MMORPGs are these days between WoW and Guild Wars, what have you.  What MMOs do you actively play?

As for me:
Final Fantasy XI (server: Phoenix)
Phantasy Star Universe (universe varies; Xbox 360 player)

Keeping my addictions to a medium.  I'm on the PSU patch; trying not to be completely addicted.  Hard to balance the two.


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 30, 2006)

my boyfriend is making me play Vanguard, whenever it finally comes out.


----------



## goat (Oct 30, 2006)

after ultima online, there can be nothing.


----------



## SevenFisher (Oct 31, 2006)

Star Wars Galaxies.

Or in other words, I'll go back to it when i've gotten things sorted out.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 31, 2006)

goat said:
			
		

> after ultima online, there can be nothing.


I played Ultima Online near 6 years. It was finally killed when they decided to re-write the entire game and turn it into Item Quest. :/

I occassionally play Planetside and World of Warcraft.


----------



## goat (Oct 31, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> goat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SAAAAME here dude. 1999-2003ish for me. 


i still miss that game..


----------



## Ruiner (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a 56k modem.

YAY!


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 1, 2006)

FFXI-Lakshmi Server.


----------



## SageHendrix (Nov 1, 2006)

I love Puzzle Pirates.  Its not a furry game for one (I have plenty of MU*s I throughly enjoy already) and its great for someone who loves puzzles.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Nov 1, 2006)

WoW over here!


----------



## JohnTheRonso (Nov 1, 2006)

Final Fantasy XI
Farel on the Unicorn server... a pathetic and weak Blue Mage...


----------



## Hyenaworks (Nov 1, 2006)

I play World of Warcraft, but I've been on hiatus until BC comes out.


----------



## Kero (Nov 1, 2006)

John and FoxStar, niiiice.    Level 57 BLM/WHM here.  Taruz roolz.  :O


----------



## badkittyamy (Nov 2, 2006)

I play everquest 2 for me to play a game the graphics have to be up to par and i find most other MMo's lacking, that and I like the almost freeform atyle of the game and the set up it's definately 'premium'


----------



## nekollx (Nov 2, 2006)

I can't belive no one mentioned City of Heroes/Villians...

Well now i am

Virtue Server


----------



## Wyrwulf (Nov 2, 2006)

EVE Online FTW.


----------



## Rukario (Nov 6, 2006)

FFXI Here.  On Asura Server. :3. 

.. No one ever plays on Asura Server D:.


----------



## diddly_squat (Nov 6, 2006)

I currently play World of Warcraft, but will definately play Warhammer Online once it's released. Other MMOs I've played were Star Wars Galaxies (quit after the NGE, was a twi'lek BH/rifleman on Flurry) and Ragnarok Online (private server.) I also played City of Villians for... a week.


----------



## Evangeline (Nov 9, 2006)

I used to play WoW but quit but may come back for BC, but I am currently playing SilkRoad Online.


----------



## Vrghr (Nov 9, 2006)

nekollx said:
			
		

> I can't belive no one mentioned City of Heroes/Villians...
> 
> Well now i am
> 
> Virtue Server



Justice server for this wuff. Both City of Heros and Villians. 
Got a couple "dragon" toons, "Werewolf" and a "kitty". Also got a bunny on the test server. 

Global chat-handle = "Ebonyscales" on Justice, "Colibri R" on Test.

Dang addictive worlds, aren't they?


----------



## CyberFoxx (Nov 9, 2006)

Heh, Guild Wars here. Not having to pay fees to play is quite nice. ^_^


----------



## lolcox (Nov 10, 2006)

Until last month, I was playing Anarchy Online.

While I miss my AO, there is a very good reason I stopped playing MMOs.


----------



## nekollx (Nov 10, 2006)

lolcox said:
			
		

> Until last month, I was playing Anarchy Online.
> 
> While I miss my AO, there is a very good reason I stopped playing MMOs.



I havent played Ao in 3 monthsd due ot other things, But you dont know you can play AO for free. Just cancel the subcription


----------



## lolcox (Nov 10, 2006)

nekollx said:
			
		

> lolcox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A baby seal clubber is you!

Expansion content is unavailable to free players. :roll:


----------



## nekollx (Nov 10, 2006)

lolcox said:
			
		

> nekollx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Infrequent players dont use Expansion content


----------



## nekollx (Nov 10, 2006)

On another note Sure if you trim out all the Frills of life you save a lot of money. But then whats the point of living if all your doing is living to pay bills.

Do you REALLLY need a phone and internet? Do you really new Cable or Netflix?

The only thing you really need are Gas, power, Water, and Rent but then what is the point of living.


----------



## lolcox (Nov 10, 2006)

nekollx said:
			
		

> Infrequent players dont use Expansion content



The point to this is, I don't want to start over on a new character. I am guaranteed to get bored with her quickly.
Agent? Aborted.
Enforcer? Aborted.
A new Martial Artist? Aborted.

It took me a year to get my main Martial Artist over level 100.
I don't want to drag through that again.

(the ulterior point to this is: with my main cancelled, I don't have the urge to play on my fr00b account. I grew too used to composite nanos, Viral Memory, and all sorts of SL / AI perks. No Xuyun AI perk line? No Acrobat? No MA. We LIKE the Get the hell out of the way and heal buttons. No SL? No Keeper. I also enjoyed being able to wander off into a static dungeon that actually dropped valuable stuff. Pearls are what helped me buy my First Tier MA Armor. It's hard to go back to 50% content after playing a year at full content.)



			
				nekollx said:
			
		

> On another note Sure if you trim out all the Frills of life you save a lot of money. But then whats the point of living if all your doing is living to pay bills.
> 
> Do you REALLLY need a phone and internet? Do you really new Cable or Netflix?
> 
> The only thing you really need are Gas, power, Water, and Rent but then what is the point of living.


Yes, you fool, you need a phone, when you work. How else is your employer going to contact you?
Internet is not an option. It is a growing requirement now.
Cable's not an option in my case: My internet is provided via cable.
Netflix isn't something I even use.


----------



## N3X15 (Nov 10, 2006)

Used to play Space Cowboy Online (Aphis (or AphisNano), I-Gear lvl31), but got back into college D:


I'll try and get on more often.


----------



## Pomander (Nov 10, 2006)

I've been playing WoW since May after a friend finally convinced me by buying me a copy and paying for the first few months, haha. Been considering going on a hiatus until BC comes out, though, since money is tight at the end of the year. This is the first MMO I've ever stuck with -- both NWN and FFXI bored the hell out of me. Then again, I started FFXI on release day and had no friends on there, so that was definitely a killing factor. :B


----------



## nekollx (Nov 10, 2006)

lolcox said:
			
		

> nekollx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you have the net you dont need phone, if you you have phone you dont NEED the net belive me i know. And if you have phone you can live with 10 hours of free Netzero a month


----------



## Skailar (Nov 10, 2006)

I used to play WoW pretty obsessively...but now I'm down to a few hours a week.  I'll prolly start up again once BC comes out though...


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm honestly a little surprised that more people aren't following Vanguard! There are three different anthro playable races; wolves, lions, and foxes. Its sphere system looks to be more promising than other games with anthro races (like EQ for example).


----------



## Pomander (Nov 10, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> I'm honestly a little surprised that more people aren't following Vanguard! There are three different anthro playable races; wolves, lions, and foxes. Its sphere system looks to be more promising than other games with anthro races (like EQ for example).



Hm! I must live under a rock -- never heard of Vanguard. Guess I'll have to look it up now. :B


----------



## nekollx (Nov 10, 2006)

Pomander said:
			
		

> Hanazawa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.vanguardsoh.com/aboutvulmanes.php

i only see one anthro race, wolves


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 10, 2006)

nekollx said:
			
		

> http://www.vanguardsoh.com/aboutvulmanes.php
> 
> i only see one anthro race, wolves



There are Vulmane, Kurashasa, and Raki.


----------



## nekollx (Nov 10, 2006)

their not on the OFFICIAL site though


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Nov 11, 2006)

There is one MMO that I might start playing in a few days.

It's a free MMO called Silkroad Online.

Here's the link to the official website:

Silkroad Online


----------



## nekollx (Nov 11, 2006)

it weont let a fire fox user acess it


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 11, 2006)

nekollx said:
			
		

> their not on the OFFICIAL site though



Right. They're totally made up by a bunch of jackasses who just feel like misleading everyone about the game.

I suppose you get all of your news about corporations straight from them? Anything about medical advances straight from the drug companies? News about politicians straight from the White House?


----------



## Xenofur (Nov 11, 2006)

eve online here, i have fanbois in the goon swarm ^_^


----------



## nekollx (Nov 11, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> nekollx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's been know to happen. Wiki isnt a infalable resource you know. Some Jackasses do post to it. What you need to ask yourself is where di the get screen shot and race info if not the official site. Did they violate the Non Disclosure Agreement in Beta?

their a big difference between general medical advances through drug companies and the ofiical action of a company.

It's more like "do you get you information about asprin 2.0 stright fro mthe drug companies."

Um...yeah...where do you get it? Your butt monkies and little green men


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 11, 2006)

nekollx said:
			
		

> It's been know to happen. Wiki isnt a infalable resource you know. Some Jackasses do post to it. What you need to ask yourself is where di the get screen shot and race info if not the official site. Did they violate the Non Disclosure Agreement in Beta?



In case you weren't paying attention (which I'm guessing is the case), that's not Wikipedia proper; it's a specialized Wiki project specifically for the Vanguard game. The people who put information on that site know what they're talking about, and it is multitudes of unlikely that fake pages on that site would go long unnoticed, and I know for a fact that the pages I linked to have been up for months.



			
				nekollx said:
			
		

> Um...yeah...where do you get it? Your butt monkies and little green men



I get my information from news sources, like, you know, THE NEWS. Or failing that, "unofficial" news sites run by people who aren't breaking any kind of Non-Disclosure Agreements because the beta was OPEN and the developers of the game are relying on beta testers to get information out and entice other people into playing the game.

My point was that just because you didn't find PICTURES on the official site doesn't mean that the pictures you see elsewhere are fake. While I commend you for taking things on the internet with a grain of salt, you're being way too skeptical when you say that something is absolutely false just because it's not "on the official site". There's tons of information about Vanguard that's not on the official site, but comes straight from the developer's mouth all the same - it's called interviews, and those get posted on ZOMG other websites.


----------



## nekollx (Nov 11, 2006)

actually i'm sceptical because the Offical site doesnt Even acknolge those names or bios yet.

Sowhat i'm supose to take th e world of a open dictionry created by anny jack ass with a net connection, hope ful, or honest souce over the offical site?


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah, learn to type (or even proofread) and I'll get back to you.

PS, official site - FAQ - races - zomg race names for Vulmane, Kurashasa, and Raki.


----------



## nekollx (Nov 11, 2006)

its a bit hard to typ with a throbing shooting pain in my right hand
i stand by origina lsttement i'm not goignto put my faith in the detail of a pruduct based /only/ on the info provided by coruptable 3rd parties.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 11, 2006)

If you're in that much pain perhaps you ought not to type at all, or learn to type with one hand (no perverted subtexts intended).

PS, from the link I posted before,


			
				THE OFFICIAL VANGUARD SITE said:
			
		

> How many player character races will the game offer?
> On the continent of Thestra: Dwarf Half Giant Halfling High Elf Thestran Barbarian Thestran Human *Vulmane (wolf people)*
> On the continent of Qalia: Ahgramun Human Dark Elf Gnome Mordebi Human *Kurashasa (cat people)*, Qalian Barbarian
> On the continent of Kojan: Goblin Half Elf Kojan Human Orc *Raki (fox people)* Wood Elf


----------



## nekollx (Nov 11, 2006)

but the first link you provided as your "evidence" was from a falible 3rd party, and that is what i was contesting.


----------



## kitsubaka (Nov 11, 2006)

WoW, Ragnarok Online, Final Fantasy 11. . . I wish I still had time; and money, to keep on playing Wow..o-o


----------



## psion (Nov 12, 2006)

Can everyone stop bashing on Wikipedia and get back on topic?  It's a good resource if you don't assuming everything is one-hundred percent accurate (although articles authored by people with PhD's come close, followed by show articles made by dedicated fans.)
Anyway, swords and sorcery are nice but I'm waiting for http://fallenearth.com myself.  That game promises to rock the world when it comes out.  Although I sense a faint undercurrent of furry stigma on one of it's more reputable fansites: www.fallenearth.se


----------



## Shiriko (Nov 12, 2006)

WoW X3 I used to play Trickster Online and Ragnarok... but WoW stole me XD Oh, and some Anarchy


----------



## Miffroon (Nov 13, 2006)

I've played my fair share of MMO's;

EQ, EQ2, SWG, AO, Lineage 2, CoH/CoV and WoW. The last two being the only ones I keep going back to, currently playing both of them

Union server EU for CoH/CoV and Kel'Thuzad US server for WoW.


----------



## Dragonrider1227 (Nov 13, 2006)

The only one I can think of is Toontown online :lol:


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Nov 14, 2006)

I was feeling bored a few weeks ago, so I got myself back into Diablo 2. It's too addictive.

USWEST, Nonladder.


----------



## SageHusky (Nov 14, 2006)

75drk 75war
Sesshoumaru
Fairy server
FFXI


Second Life, if you consider that MMO


----------



## Kero (Nov 18, 2006)

Impressive, Sage.Â Â ^^

FFXI
Kerokun
Level 60 BLM
Tarutaru
Phoenix Server


I feel good because today, I had a GM investigate and eliminate an RMT!Â Â 

...Man, why are we all on different servers, FFXI-ers of FA?  ;-;


----------



## coffeewolf (Nov 23, 2006)

I am an ex player ATM. I have been in:

-WoW (lvl 22 NE rogue)
- Ragnarok Online (lvl 50something wizard)
- Runescape (so sue me)
- Briefly Guild Wars (it crashed whenever i opened inventory.)
- Some MUDS (like Aardwolf and Retromud)

I'm not playing any currently, i prefer a good single player RPG or multiplayer FPS to wasting time.


----------



## Manacat (Nov 24, 2006)

I play Everquest... and probably a lot more than I should. 

What is funny is one time on a patch day someone chose the name Yiffy_Lion for their displayed user name.  Several people knew what it meant and were telling the GM in chat that it wasn't appropriate while this Yiffy_Lion was trying to say there's nothing sexual about his name. ><


----------



## SageHusky (Nov 24, 2006)

I don't wanna brag but hell i'll do it anyways ^^

Final Fantasy XI
75drk 75war 75blm
Fairy Server

Apocalypse Scythe
Adaman Hauberk
Ace's Helmet
Justice Torque
Abyssal earring
Speed Belt


----------



## InsideTheMirror (Nov 25, 2006)

WoW                  GW                                        Fantasy Star Online (DreamCast)
60 Paladin            20 Warrior / Monk                    lvl 80 Hunter
55 Druid

CoH                   CoV
50 Controller        40 w/e makes those robots
50 Peacebringer 

I got some more but I forgot.


----------



## Kero (Nov 27, 2006)

SageHusky said:
			
		

> I don't wanna brag but hell i'll do it anyways ^^
> 
> Final Fantasy XI
> 75drk 75war 75blm
> ...



D:  Wow.  Speed Belt.  That costs a ton.  Yay for inflation on items that raise Haste% because people love to whore it and seem to do ANYTHING to get it.  Fuma Kyahan starts it all at level 33.  Then it becomes expensive to raise melee DDs.  ...Mm... O Kote...

106 INT on my 60 BLM.  Yaaaay.  :3


----------



## InvaderPichu (Nov 27, 2006)

I play bakaRO.


----------



## SageHusky (Nov 27, 2006)

you're a taru aren't you


----------



## t3htig3r (Nov 27, 2006)

anyone playing Guildwars? ^_^;


----------



## Beo (Nov 28, 2006)

i play eve, Way TOO much xbeowulfx and nightwolf138 (soon to be 3 after kali patch)


----------



## javeir (Nov 28, 2006)

second life is good on there im javeir fizir and a red fox but there are tons of things to doand a huge fur community check it out sometime


----------



## Cozmo (Nov 30, 2006)

Guild wars and raganrok for me.


----------



## Tee Jay (Nov 30, 2006)

i play world of warcraft.

and some black and white 2

thats it for me tho


----------



## Kero (Nov 30, 2006)

SageHusky said:
			
		

> you're a taru aren't you



And a spiffy INT-whore to boot.  :3


----------



## SageHusky (Nov 30, 2006)

hah heck yeah ^^


----------



## Wyrwulf (Dec 1, 2006)

I just have to ask...

Does anybody here who plays EVE own a Ferox?


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Dec 4, 2006)

I just got back into Diablo 2: LOD.

Yes, it's old, but until I get my new computer it's basically all I have.


USWEST, both ladder/nonladder, PM me here if you wanna play.


----------



## Shakeidas (Dec 4, 2006)

I used to play WoW (lvl 60 warrior plus a 56 druid) up until veeery recently, when I got my arm kinda fucked up.  Physical pain makes the game considerably less fun to play, y'know?
So I've been thinking of getting back into FFXI, or at least SOMETHING that doesn't require as much extensive mouse usage.  Any suggestions for a server/LS or other games that play well with only a gamepad or keyboard?


----------



## Squirl_X (Dec 5, 2006)

yeah im play any games 
i'm have ps2 and gameboy micro.
but with cristmas have i a nintendo DS.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Dec 5, 2006)

I've played almost all the mmo's and mmorpg's out in the world. I don't see how people like WOW, FFXI, GUILD WARS, ex. I'm personaly a D&D Online person Myself.
Why do people say that WOW is good I sux I CAN'T STAND PLAYING IT! It is so boring to play. all my freinds have it "why" I do not know. Yes, I am a dungeon crawler person there is always better traps in Dungeons & Dragons: Online but their is the trouble of first starting the game.


----------



## tesfox (Dec 8, 2006)

Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> WoW over here!



This lil foxie plays WoW too! KitsuneRyuu on Earthen Ring Hoarde

What do people think of the new patch?


----------



## Blink Korvin (Dec 10, 2006)

City of Villains and SecondLife.  Ragenaut and Blink Korvin, respectively.


----------



## Foxstar (Dec 10, 2006)

SageHusky said:
			
		

> I don't wanna brag but hell i'll do it anyways ^^
> 
> Final Fantasy XI
> 75drk 75war 75blm
> ...



No Mars Ring? No Ridlli? No Novio? FAILURE :wink: And whats your character name? I don't see it listed on BG's complete list of relics?


----------



## SageHusky (Dec 10, 2006)

Sesshoumaru
I don't hang around FFXI forums.
We're doing 5 JoL's once they fix AV so mars' ring should be soon
I don't want Ridill(other war mains don't have it, war is my second job)


----------



## Foxstar (Dec 10, 2006)

SageHusky said:
			
		

> Sesshoumaru
> I don't hang around FFXI forums.
> We're doing 5 JoL's once they fix AV so mars' ring should be soon
> I don't want Ridill(other war mains don't have it, war is my second job)



You don't have to hang on BG, it's a compleate list, covering all servers save for the GM test server. As of the 07 of Dec, there are 470 relic weapons finished and 8 on Fairy. I just didn't see you name so was wondering.


----------



## XeroHedgehog (Dec 10, 2006)

Late to the party, but I digress...

World of Warcraft

Xuron, 32 Tauren Druid - Shattered Hand
Zuhrik, 11 Human Warrior - Kirin Tor


----------



## Dragma (Dec 13, 2006)

FFXI - Mithran Drg64, Seraph
PSO - Xbox (retired)
CoH/V - Infinity server

Can't play WoW cause My pc is very weak and I haven't been playing FFXI for 4 months cause of the narrow payment method...


----------



## sid_hates_? (Dec 13, 2006)

I played a Gnome Rogue engineer on WOW for a while...zeekyhbomb....but then just kinda got tired of it....gonna start playing againwhent he expansion comes out


----------



## Foxworth (Dec 13, 2006)

I used to be an avid player in FFXI but haven't lately because a couple friends of mine quit the game, and then school started up again, then we were short-handed at work so I got to work full time while going to classes...

Midgardsormr
RDM75/DRG75/BRD60 (or 61... don't remember.  haven't logged in since beginning of October).


----------



## Refleximage (Dec 14, 2006)

I used to play this text based MMO called DragonRealms back when it was on AOL and then again later.  They had cat-human characters called Mithra, or something I think and then werewolf characters.  It was more about role-playing as you didn't have hitpoints.  I thought it was pretty well done but it's probably outdated what with WoW and Guild Wars and FF11 and such.

I still don't think FF11 should have been in the numbering scheme personally.  I feel that I have had yet another final fantasy stolen from me.  like when they jumped from 3 to 7. j/k


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Dec 17, 2006)

nekollx said:
			
		

> On another note Sure if you trim out all the Frills of life you save a lot of money. But then whats the point of living if all your doing is living to pay bills.
> 
> Do you REALLLY need a phone and internet? Do you really new Cable or Netflix?
> 
> The only thing you really need are Gas, power, Water, and Rent but then what is the point of living.



Who needs Gas, power, and water when they have Guild Wars?

PS: I play Guild Wars! :3 You find me as Rostam the Grey or Lord Azmodeus.

PSS: I usta play Ultima Online, but then they made it sucky cause they kept changing things. So I stopped. Then I got involved in the UOX emulator and did quite a bit of coding but never really played that much anymore... D:


----------



## Lvx (Dec 18, 2006)

Heck, I play Runescape all the time...
www.runescape.com


----------



## David_the_Ultimate (Dec 19, 2006)

I've started playing WoW.
Executus server, Level 8 Orc Warlock (Skinscorcher), Level 5 Orc Warrior (Bladebasher).

Horde FTW.


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Dec 20, 2006)

I play Second Life myself and on occasion Ragnarok Online or Gunz.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Dec 21, 2006)

Okay, here's my crazy idea.

I'm looking for 4 more people (so we have a total of 7) to play Diablo 2: LoD with. One player for each character, we all start fresh, level 1 on USWEST, playing ladder, hardcore.

So basically, we have 1 druid, 1 zon, 1 sorc, 1 pally, 1 barb, 1 necro and 1 assassin who have no items, play together, and if you die it's over.

Anyone interested? PM me.


----------



## SageHusky (Dec 21, 2006)

i'd do non-hardcore  long as I'm not zon or assa


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, you could be any character you want, as long as there were no doubles.

And the whole idea was to play hardcore, so if I die I can't have the excuse to waste 100+ hours on each character.

Cmon, you know you wanna...

Hows this... you get first pick of characters! Even before me!


----------



## Egryn (Dec 28, 2006)

I play maple story and Second life.


----------



## Nightingalle (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm enjoying Phantasy Star Universe right now.

I would be.  But the server fails to connect :| That's pretty much the only one I'm playing at the time.


----------



## Cole_cat (Jan 1, 2007)

I just reactivated my ffxi account tonight..playing after being gone for 3 months >.>;..75mithra rdm bahahamut server


----------



## sbtanker (Jan 22, 2007)

I play WoW because it dominates ALL!!! I tried PSU but i didn't like it as much as PSO since you can't play multiplayer on 1 system. :/ but now i am back to WoW BC I'm trying to get my drood to 68 so I can use hawk form! CLEAN WINDSHIELDS BEWARE THE DRUID IN HAWK FORM!


----------



## redguardian (Jan 22, 2007)

i play runescape.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm still trying to get 7 people together for some diablo 2.

So far, its myself and Alema... but there has to be more. I'm going for 1 of each character, playing hardcore, for some crazy theme-play.

Anyone??


----------



## Keitaru (Feb 7, 2007)

I hear Ifrit server is really popular for FFXI but when ever I try finding people to play with they're either way over my level to waste their time, (I know that they may have another job that is low, but I still hate to be a burden) or they are on a different server.


----------



## Drekena (Feb 8, 2007)

I play EQ2 on the Unrest Server. My two main chars are Rasun, an iksar female currently lvl 26 and Sparklypoo, a female fae who is currently lvl 26 as well. I'm on sporadically, but feel free to give me a tell or kick in the pants to get me to play! Any excuse is a good excuse to me.


----------



## jade_wolf42 (Aug 1, 2007)

I play Guild Wars. My main character's name is Azria Farshot. Look me up ^.^


----------



## MysticWolf (Aug 1, 2007)

Phantasy Star Online: Blue Burst

That's the only one.  I won't be playing any others until I get a better internet connection.


----------



## Kilehye (Aug 1, 2007)

I play Flyff and Perfect World.


----------



## Seratuhl (Aug 2, 2007)

I play Diablo II LOD...I use to play on battle.net....I have no idea why I stopped...

>.> I recently started playing in OPEN Battle.net...and I enjoy collecting collecting strange " Hack charms" and trading them for legitimate rare items, gold, and other hack charms....



I also play this strange, chibi-robot MMO called " Bots". A fun and cute game....it's actually more challenging than it looks.


----------



## Mel-the-Hybrid (Aug 2, 2007)

WoW - Argent Dawn - 70 Orc Huntress
FFXI - Kujata - 75 Mithra Summoner


----------



## OceanOtter (Aug 2, 2007)

WoW - Destromath - LvL 64 Holy priest - Bloodfest
Vek'nilash - LvL 70 Hunter - Blanton

FFXI - Titan -  Bako lvl  75 Hume Red Mage and 75 White Mage


----------



## Morrigan (Aug 2, 2007)

WoW mid 40s belf pally and high 30s Draenei shammy ... with tons mroe characters sprinkled around under level 10. They are mostly on Scarlet Crusade (US).


----------



## Fenrus (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi my name is Fenrus and I am a WoW player.  I have a level 70 Tauren shaman on Kil'jaeden and am an officer in a raiding guild.  I also like moonlit walks on the beach as well as champagne before bed and a gnome snack at midnight.  Oh, and my guild,
Sardaukar is looking foe warlocks if anyone is interested!


----------



## Demor (Aug 3, 2007)

I played WoW, GW and dont laugh Maplestory >.>
lvl 65 warlock on wow 
wont start about GW because well it pretty much destroyed my life xD
and maplestory was just a sidething really not really into MMO's these days but I do trade pokemans online through WiFi if that counts


----------



## Dragsooth (Aug 3, 2007)

the only one I've played so far is GW and I had every prof. all the way up to lvl 20 >.< but I haven't played it in a month I don't like ti anymore -.- but I think SL counts as a massive online game or soemthing <.<~>.>


----------



## Geist (Aug 11, 2007)

...... Soldat.


----------



## Zasha (Aug 12, 2007)

Rappelz <3

Pantera PVP server.


----------



## Kris_Reizer (Aug 12, 2007)

I play Flyff, Diablo II, WoW, and Maple Story

All on dial-up.


----------



## fruitcake (Aug 12, 2007)

I would play a lot more if I had the time and money... but right now I just play:

World of Warcraft
Server: Coilfang US
Characters: Eispnelos (Tauren Druid), Aitas (Troll Priest)


----------



## Mitsuro (Aug 13, 2007)

LVL 17 Galka WAR - Pheonix server

Won't be able to play for a while until my 360 is fixed though.


----------



## Kris_Reizer (Aug 13, 2007)

Zasha said:
			
		

> Rappelz <3
> 
> Pantera PVP server.



Hey.. I've heard of that!  What's the backstory?  If one can be gleaned from a gpotato game, that is...


----------



## Solaris (Aug 13, 2007)

I play wow, lvl 70 tauren warrior on Vek'nilash


----------



## Haystack (Aug 13, 2007)

I've played quite a few... have pretty much left Ragnarok Online behind, and tried out Flyff for a while.  The two I've liked the most  are WoW and CoX (City of Heroes/Villains).  I'm working up a whole roster on Kirin Tor (RP) in WoW over the summer, but will prob'ly be shifting over to CoX again this fall to try and get my lv. 39 catgirl Defender maxed out.


----------



## Angrhiel (Aug 13, 2007)

I used to :B
2 and a half years of playing different games...

-Ragnarok online (curse you sis)
-R.o.s.e. online
-adventure quest (lol whut?)
-flyff
-nostale
-trickster online 
-lutia
-pirate king/king of pirates
-scions of fate

I get bored on one game then moved on to a new one, then one day I decided that it's not worth it so I stopped :B


----------



## Atariwolf (Aug 13, 2007)

I play WoW.

70 Night Elf Druid on Kael'Thas (Shadowpaw) and a lower level Gnome Warlock (Shadowdamage)

Waiting for a better Machine so I can try out Vanguard.


----------



## PsyE (Aug 13, 2007)

Ragnarok Online and Phantasy Star Online. Can't help but keep them both, no matter how old they get. <3


----------



## Werwulf (Aug 13, 2007)

I currently dont play any MMOs, but I've played...

Ragnarok - 1 1/2 years of IRO
1 1/2 years of DaydreamersRO(dRO)
2 years of XileRO

PSU, level 41 Beast Hunter (it got boring, played it for a month as there was too little content xD)

Lineage II, some random private server for 2 weeks (then got bored...)

Guild Wars, 2 days (didn't like it at all xD)

Flyff for...a week (didnt like it)

Diablo II LoD for like a month (didnt like it too much either xD)

WoW for like a year, I have many chars, but I don't play too much.

I loved ragnarok, but damn... my favorate private server was gone, too much drama and etc. And I'm much more of an FPS person xD. (or anything with pvp..)


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 13, 2007)

PSO - Hacked sever of course :v - Level 47 or summin. But stats of like, a level 100+ charri.
Maple story - Not much though, I get the bf to play for me XD;
Trickster online - I luff it ;3


----------



## furthling (Aug 20, 2007)

City of Heroes here, too. Playing since about a month after release. Based on the addictiveness level, never, ever will I play another MMO. I could have become a decent artist in the amount of time I've sunk in that game. 

My best Anthropomorphic superhero is a giraffe character, presently a stalled 37 MA/SR scrapper, tallest frame, and boy was I happy when they finally gave us hooves. Some of those kicks with her uber-long legs look hysterical!


----------



## Rave_fox (Aug 20, 2007)

i play WoW, GW and second life


----------



## Zasha (Aug 21, 2007)

Kris_Reizer said:
			
		

> Zasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well hmm I must be lame though I actually see no real large story behind. Probably since I simply do not read all the given material. Although what I can say is there is a wide variety of classes and second classes. Plus the maximum level is so high that I know none that have reached it. Should be somewhere around 200 or 199. There is little lag, graphics are good and the spells have awesome effects. Quite fun and there always are quests.


----------



## Kathera lockharte (Aug 21, 2007)

I have been playing WoW, its fun, I can't say I have become addicted to it, I do take breaks from it and I don't usually waste my money on pre-payed cards, but I do from time to time again play it.


----------



## PawBunny (Aug 21, 2007)

Hmm... let me think... :

Flyff (LVL 58 Acro...)
Ragnarok 2 (Korean OpenBeta)
Ragnarok 1 (P-Server)
R.O.S.E. Online (P-Server)
Fiesta


----------



## tabansi (Aug 26, 2007)

I use to play Rappelz, but it got REALLY boring after around lvl 60-70's. It was fun for a while but then I just lost interest. Now when I hop on all my friends are like 20 lvls higher than me so I just decided to quit.

Lineage 2 on a test server for the makers themselves. Its free to everyone.

GunZ (though it isn't technically an MMO it was still considered one on MMORPG.com or something of a sort) I was really good at that.

I would be playing ROSE online if I knew a good server. That game has some awesome stuff in it.


----------



## Razzor (Aug 26, 2007)

Just RuneScape for me...  Played it since the year it came out so I'm about as stuck to it as they come, no matter how bad it seems.

Level 110 member with 99 Strength 90 Attack, 77 Defence, 89 HP, and 83 Magic.

I bet I'm either the only one not scared to tell people about it, or the only one who plays it >.<


----------



## Heartsblood (Aug 27, 2007)

I play WoW - Horde on Azgalor.  Druid ftw!


----------



## wrathofautumn (Aug 28, 2007)

Ah, I've not played any MMOs in ages. Not since this text based one called Imperian. Was addicted on it for quite a little while, but then I had to stop for school. TT.TT


----------



## Stevethefox (Aug 30, 2007)

Ever since EQ in 2000 I've played nearly ever MMo out. Currently I have come back to WoW on Blackrock Server, anyone else on Blackrock?


----------



## Atariwolf (Sep 1, 2007)

I started an account on SL as well as my WoW account now.  Problem is is that I have no fucking idea how to edit my avatar well.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 2, 2007)

Eve Online in Goonfleet.  Recon/HAC/BS pilot on one account and an industrial/miner character on another.


----------



## Wakboth (Sep 2, 2007)

What, no fans of Kingdom of Loathing here?

You can even wear a Furry Suit!


----------



## hippymiester (Sep 3, 2007)

i play wow


----------



## WolfeMasters (Sep 12, 2007)

balt-lightning said:
			
		

> PSO - Hacked sever of course :v - Level 47 or summin. But stats of like, a level 100+ charri.
> Maple story - Not much though, I get the bf to play for me XD;
> Trickster online - I luff it ;3



How did you get the hacked server?  I knew someone once who said he was going to get me the information I needed for a hacked PSO server, but I never heard from him again.  I would like to be able to host my own server for private games (and since you can no longer play it online).


----------



## blackwolfe83 (Sep 21, 2007)

I do teh MMO dealy, I play on Arathor Server, World of Warcraft ^^ I've got like 9 chars so yeah, I'm not listing em all XD;; lol Gworbazjh is my main though, Hordeside.... if that means nothing to you, please cycle over this post >;;


----------



## Deronic (Sep 24, 2007)

Entropia Universe is the main MMO I play when I am not in Second Life ( and when I have access to high speed internet and a decent computer to play around with and not the library computers).
EU has been in the news before for large virtual real estate sales.....

And when I am at the public computers at the librarys, I pretty much play Runescape...


----------



## Lougara (Sep 28, 2007)

World Of Warcrack here.
 Draka- 65 BM Hunter Alliance
          20 Afflic lock Horde
and so many alts it borders on unhealthy.


----------



## Rixxster (Sep 28, 2007)

are there actually any Fur multiplayer games ?


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 1, 2007)

I used to play maplestory it was a fun game for a while, it had fun classes and stuff, but it got repitous


----------



## blackwolfe83 (Apr 17, 2009)

I BREATHE NEW LIFE INTO OLD THING!

Wow- Arathor, Sentinels, Wyrmrest Accord
Warhammer online- Phoenix Throne (Order), Dark Crag (Chaos)
Guild Wars
HAVE played Lotro, FFXI, Age of Conan, Lineage 2, Rappelz, and a few other freebies


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 17, 2009)

Heh.

No, never ever ever!

I did used to play Ragnarok Online years ago on private servers, made a guild with someone I befriended, etc. The last server I was did some crazy shit on the last day of operation, like a GM spawning monsters and loot around the main square.

After a while, I lost interest and moved back to offline games that allow you to MOD THEM.


----------



## Kami (Apr 17, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Heh.
> 
> No, never ever ever!
> 
> ...


 
hah yeh i remmeber Rangnarok and erm, helbreath, u could get server files for both and mod the shit outta them, thats what i learned c++ with 

hum btw this thread is like 2 years + old  must have gone back some way to dig this up @ blackwolfe


----------



## Adrianfolf (Apr 18, 2009)

I play a lot of MMOs


----------



## Namalucibai (Apr 18, 2009)

I play WoW...
Hyjal, Namalucibai(What a twist), Lvl 80 Night Elf MOHAWK, i mean, Druid.


----------



## RyanWulf (Apr 18, 2009)

I've played *A LOT *of em, but the only ones that have managed 
to keep my attention so far are Grand Chase and Guild Wars... 
I haven't been on for a while though .-.


----------



## Toaster (Apr 18, 2009)

tribal wars, any one else?


----------



## Runefox (Apr 19, 2009)

I do not play anything remotely considered MMO right now, but might be willing to give FFXI a shot if I can ever get the client to download for my free trial. WoW is just terrible.


----------



## Lethe5683 (Apr 19, 2009)

I play EQ2.  It's a pretty decent game.  And ratonga are so cool.


----------



## hektic (Apr 21, 2009)

Not as much as I use to, I do occasionally play Warhammer Dark craig Chaos and some Lineage 2.  Really waiting for Diablo 3, Aion or Sc2 to come out.


----------



## Persona363 (Apr 21, 2009)

I play FFXI on occasion, though lately it's only been when I'm requested to get on. I play on Fenrir, character names are Cattoast and Lemingway respectively. If you play on that server, hit me up for some Campaign or Besieged.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 21, 2009)

WoW for the moment.
I am on the Farstriders and Steamweedle Cartel Server...also waiting for Moon guard to open.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 21, 2009)

I play WoW. I avoid furry guilds on WoW like the plague.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah, I too keep my fur and my WoW seperate.

Unless I'm playing my druid or a Tauren, but that's another story entirely >.>

And ew, failstriders.  Good ol' Cenarion Circle for me.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Apr 21, 2009)

City of Heros/Villains.


----------



## Keaoden (Apr 22, 2009)

DDO and a bit of LOTRO now and then


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 22, 2009)

Blaze Cheetah said:


> Yeah, I too keep my fur and my WoW seperate.
> 
> Unless I'm playing my druid or a Tauren, but that's another story entirely >.>
> 
> And ew, failstriders.  Good ol' Cenarion Circle for me.



I play a Druid not because I am furrie. I play a Druid because I enjoy how much freedom I get to be what ever I feel like at the moment, if that makes sense? Plus I like Horde's kitty form.

I seriously want to make a fursuit of the Horde's druid feral cat. That would be awesome!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 22, 2009)

Second Life, if that counts.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 22, 2009)

Blaze Cheetah said:


> Yeah, I too keep my fur and my WoW seperate.
> 
> Unless I'm playing my druid or a Tauren, but that's another story entirely >.>
> 
> And ew, failstriders.  Good ol' Cenarion Circle for me.



Cenarion Circle is full of Cybering Teenagers.
I have a DK on that server. I can't go anywhere without seeing some /e Innuendo things.
Blackwater Raiders is worse though.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 22, 2009)

I play L4D, CS:S, DoD, HL2Dm.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 22, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Cenarion Circle is full of Cybering Teenagers.
> I have a DK on that server. I can't go anywhere without seeing some /e Innuendo things.
> Blackwater Raiders is worse though.



Second Life is even worse.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 22, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Second Life is even worse.



I know. 
T.T

But you think playing a Female charrie is safe...
It is not.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I know.
> T.T
> 
> But you think playing a Female charrie is safe...
> It is not.


it is...if you never leave your land
Rebirth RO(ragnarok Online)
S4 League(MMO Third Person Shooter)
L4D
TF2
Shattered Galaxy (MMORTS)

and I stay the hell away from Furry guilds...the Fandom and gaming stay seperate, but on TF2 I play on Furry owned Servers


----------



## jagdwolf (Apr 23, 2009)

Till my house is finished the gaming rig stays packed but I play Vanguard,  have the original beta account of EQ and EQ2  with toons on both.

Hope my satellite modem will let me play Darkfall, the wolves look just awesome in it.

Graphics have got to be hot for me to want to play it, thats why I don't like WoW, their kinda lacking imho.


----------



## Synapse (Apr 23, 2009)

I play a lot of Guild Wars mainly, but I still have my Diablo 2 account as well.


----------



## WolfeMasters (Apr 27, 2009)

FFXI: Bahamut Server (Currently Locked out, like Odin)
Wolfemasters WHM75 DRG55


----------



## TamaraRose (Apr 28, 2009)

Runescape ftw


----------



## Adrimor (Apr 28, 2009)

Shin Megami Tensei: Imagine.
It's free, and I get to have a rapier-wielding cat in a red cape and hat electrocute demons for me. What more can a fellow ask for?


----------



## Conker (May 1, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I play a Druid not because I am furrie. I play a Druid because I enjoy how much freedom I get to be what ever I feel like at the moment, if that makes sense? Plus I like Horde's kitty form.
> 
> I seriously want to make a fursuit of the Horde's druid feral cat. That would be awesome!


Are you kidding me? Tauren cat form looks like it has downs T_T

I would know, I play a lolcat feral druid, and I'm forced to stare at that nasty thing every time I log on 

Other than a guildy or two, I try and keep this and WoW separate. Don't need to add anything else to that game, as it's already pretty fucked when it comes to the community.


----------



## Ozriel (May 1, 2009)

Conker said:


> Are you kidding me? Tauren cat form looks like it has downs T_T
> 
> I would know, I play a lolcat feral druid, and I'm forced to stare at that nasty thing every time I log on
> 
> Other than a guildy or two, I try and keep this and WoW separate. Don't need to add anything else to that game, as it's already pretty fucked when it comes to the community.



Mixing furry with WoW is like mixing cocaine with Acid.
Not a good idea.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 1, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> Shin Megami Tensei: Imagine.
> It's free, and I get to have a rapier-wielding cat in a red cape and hat electrocute demons for me. What more can a fellow ask for?


=3 yea I remember some of us furs from here had a guild going...just when the open beta was done I finally got the Nekomata


----------



## Adrimor (May 2, 2009)

Um, isn't it still free? XD

ACTUALLY!!
I left my clan a while back 'cuz everyone seems to've died.
Is you guys' still goin'?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> Um, isn't it still free? XD
> 
> ACTUALLY!!
> I left my clan a while back 'cuz everyone seems to've died.
> Is you guys' still goin'?


its still free and I havent played in a long while dunno if we still on there anywa


----------



## Arkolyte (May 2, 2009)

I play WoW.  My main is my Night Alf warrior Arkolyte on Dark Iron and my favorite alt is my Tauren DK Unicora on Shandris.


----------



## AlexX (May 2, 2009)

I've officially been introduced to PSO:BB.

I'm still only level 7, so I'm not sure whether I like it more than SMT or not, but at least my first impressions were good (heck, some random guys noticed me when I first logged in and tossed me a couple freebie healing items to get started with).


----------



## Kaizou (May 2, 2009)

I play WoW but I'm Currently out of game time...D:
I got a Troll Hunter in Dawnbringer ...Tusks are love :V


----------



## slydude851 (May 2, 2009)

Woo hoo im the only one here that plays Runescape (or doesn't care to admit it), I tried WoW but found it too complicated. Who wants to play with the entire outer screen covered with buttons? I don't :???:


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2009)

AlexX said:


> I've officially been introduced to PSO:BB.
> 
> I'm still only level 7, so I'm not sure whether I like it more than SMT or not, but at least my first impressions were good (heck, some random guys noticed me when I first logged in and tossed me a couple freebie healing items to get started with).


are you on the private server one? I been meaning to get back to that game, just never had anyone to adventure with cause sometimes I cant solo forever


----------



## iceprincess7d (May 2, 2009)

A few MMOs I play:
wow, Domo, Warhammer, Furcadia, Perfect World, Istaria, and the Endless forest


----------



## skulltoe (May 3, 2009)

I play WoW a lot, Indifferent/Naryeth on Shadowmoon

I occasionally also play EVE as culmor30, but I'm not subscribed right now.


----------



## Neonite (May 4, 2009)

I play a couple.  n.n
For right now, I'm mainly playing Puzzle Pirates.  I also play Guild Wars, and occasionally Mabinogi.  PM me for character info if you want it.


----------



## KeatonKitsune (May 4, 2009)

I'm currently playing Ragnorak online, a super high rate server called KistuneRO. I used to play Runescape and Conquer Online, which I still kinda do sometimes.


----------



## MattyK (May 4, 2009)

I used to play WoW, have spent time on pretty much every Major MMO, and am currently waiting for the Non-PvP server for Wurm.


----------



## Ozriel (May 4, 2009)

WoW: Farstriders: lvl 70 DK Margilus, 55 Hunter Ziggurat
Moon Guard: lvl 12 Paladin Revanchist
Steamweedle Cartel: Lvl 58 Death Knight Dammerung


----------



## Eagle (May 4, 2009)

I have a character on Final Fantasy XI, but most of my friends quit. I can't bring myself to do the same though so I mostly just hang out. :/

Name: Thursday. 
Tarutaru on Odin


----------



## Kaim (May 4, 2009)

I used to play Diablo lod untill Blizzard banned my god damn accounts for using d2 loader (a third party program used to enable the ability to play withought a disk) I was seriously pissed off when they banned my accounts. I had about 30 mules that were frickin rich. I also had a lvl 80 javazon that kicked ass...


----------



## south syde dobe (May 4, 2009)

I did play Lineage 2 for a bit but then I can't seem to play it anymore so I just play Ragnarok when I have some time to kill :3


----------



## AlexX (May 4, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> are you on the private server one? I been meaning to get back to that game, just never had anyone to adventure with cause sometimes I cant solo forever


I'm only really playing because a friend insisted it was better than SMT. We're usually on Skyline block 2, though we're mostly doing private story missions together right now...


----------



## Verin Asper (May 5, 2009)

AlexX said:


> I'm only really playing because a friend insisted it was better than SMT. We're usually on Skyline block 2, though we're mostly doing private story missions together right now...


I just checked back, Forgot I was level 150 on all my chars, thinking of maybe restarting and going back to gathering Data


----------



## AlexX (May 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I just checked back, Forgot I was level 150 on all my chars, thinking of maybe restarting and going back to gathering Data


That's pretty impressive. My friend plays a ton and even they are only at level 130 on their best character right now...


----------



## Verin Asper (May 5, 2009)

AlexX said:


> That's pretty impressive. My friend plays a ton and even they are only at level 130 on their best character right now...


been off an on on that server since it started I had a 200 but I deleted it on accident the next one up was 75


----------



## Patton89 (May 5, 2009)

Tried WoW disliked immature  community, disliked the lack of central story, quit after trial.  Tried most MMOs, quit them also.
Now trying Lotro and so far liking as it actually has a storyline and maturer community. Still not sure if i want to pay 10 â‚¬ a month to play it though.


----------



## Dragonek (May 14, 2009)

I play Lineage 2


----------



## Mauru (May 14, 2009)

I am not a furry but I used to play WOW.


----------



## Fen (May 14, 2009)

I used to play Lineage 2, Last Chaos, and Perfect World.

I still will on occasion, but haven't gotten the will to recently.


----------



## Arch Wolf (May 15, 2009)

Runescape. I am in Mayhem Makers www.mm-rs.org 

RSN is Rang3t0mag3 if anyone wants to know


----------



## Erewolf (May 16, 2009)

I plai geeld whurs :3


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (May 16, 2009)

RuneScape, because that's how I roll.  It's hard for me to stop playing anyway, I've been playing it since like 2003 or so.


----------



## Profetitus (May 7, 2010)

Im currently playing on Flyff =)


----------



## Taralack (May 7, 2010)

WHAT THE NECRO


----------



## Argyros (Jul 31, 2010)

I've played plenty: Earth and Beyond; EQ; SWG (pre-CU and post); FFXI; CoV/CoH (multiple servers as I am typically an alt-oholic); Guild Wars (which I haven't installed on my newly upgrade comp still...); WoW; Runescape; Earth Eternal...  If I were rolling in fundage, I'd likely still be on CoV/CoH.

I'm currently forking my money over to Square Enix for FFXI for the second time.  My roommates convinced me to play rather recently, so I don't have impressive level gains yet, and I feel like I'm already behind because of 14 looming on the horizon.  Anyway...

Sidheach
24 Rdm/18 Whm/15 Blm
Taru
Phoenix server


----------



## Range (Jul 31, 2010)

Mabinogi
Dungeon Fighter Online
Dofus (sorta)
Vindictus Closed Beta
Runescape for the lulz (randomly follow people)


----------



## Taralack (Jul 31, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> WHAT THE NECRO


 
^

srsly u gais


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 31, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> ^
> 
> srsly u gais


 
Yeah really. (how do I program the this button back in?)

Wow this thread been dormant for a while.


----------



## Witchiebunny (Jul 31, 2010)

Stop Necroing old threads. I'm locking this one.


----------

